# HR10-250 stops recording NFL games before scheduled end. Need new box? Please help!



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

For the last 3 weeks or so, my HR10-250 has not recorded a complete NFL game. I have tried recording 6 or 7 games over that period. I get anywhere from 17 minutes to around 1 1/2 to 2 hours. All recordings have stopped before the scheduled end of the program.

I have not recorded anything else since all other shows I record are on break.

I did move the box into a closet while I renovate my theater. It may have been too hot. So I left the door open for plenty of ventilation, better than what it had in the theater when everything worked just fine. To see if it is rebooting, I watched the Eagles Giants game live but still had it set to record. The box did not reboot but the recording stopped well before the end of the game. 

Does this sound like a dying HR10-250 box?

If so, I think this is a good time to get an HR20. OTA is enabled now!

Can I get a better deal than having to pay $299? I don't give a hoot about free Showtime/HBO or even the HD channels since there really isn't much for HD at the moment (waiting for new birds).

Also, does the new box come in black or only silver?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

nowandthen said:


> For the last 3 weeks or so, my HR10-250 has not recorded a complete NFL game. I have tried recording 6 or 7 games over that period. I get anywhere from 17 minutes to around 1 1/2 to 2 hours. All recordings have stopped before the scheduled end of the program.


I presume you've tried programming to manually record like four hours on the channel the game is on to see if it's a guide problem? 
Or at least padded (added more time to) the stop time according to the guide?
If it's recording other shows to their full length it is probably a scheduling issue (not the TiVo's fault)


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

mrb said:


> I presume you've tried programming to manually record like four hours on the channel the game is on to see if it's a guide problem?
> Or at least padded (added more time to) the stop time according to the guide?
> If it's recording other shows to their full length it is probably a scheduling issue (not the TiVo's fault)


Thanks for the reply mrb,

I have not tried a manual record. I usually pad all the football games to record an additional 30 minutes. The guide data seems to be correct. For example, it shows 1:30 - 4:00, but the recording stops only 1 1/2 to 2 hours into the recording, menaing it stops around 3:00 to 3:30 instead of 4:30 (4pm + 30 minutes of padding).


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

nowandthen said:


> Thanks for the reply mrb,
> 
> I have not tried a manual record. I usually pad all the football games to record an additional 30 minutes. The guide data seems to be correct. For example, it shows 1:30 - 4:00, but the recording stops only 1 1/2 to 2 hours into the recording, menaing it stops around 3:00 to 3:30 instead of 4:30 (4pm + 30 minutes of padding).


That is odd...and it's only doing it for NFL games? I guess I would try to normally record other sporting events and see if it stops before the scheduled end. 
Also try the manual record to cover the game and see what happens. 
Very strange, I agree.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's called the NFL's "internal technical blackout" rule. The NFL sends a special signal to TIVOs to cease recording their product.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm seeing the same thing. Have 6.3a. I don't think it's NFL games. I think it's just "long" recordings. Happened to me again last night with National Championship game. And, I was recording it on 2 tuners (one SD over satellite and one HD OTA). They both stopped at the same time. Box did not reboot. This is starting to be a large pain.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

jdoug said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. Have 6.3a. I don't think it's NFL games. I think it's just "long" recordings. Happened to me again last night with National Championship game. And, I was recording it on 2 tuners (one SD over satellite and one HD OTA). They both stopped at the same time. Box did not reboot. This is starting to be a large pain.


I haven't tried my SD TIVO. I will try reocrding the games on both the HD and SD tivo this weekend and see if they both stop. I aslo have 6.3a.


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

It appears to be a bug in 6.3 where it doesn't automatically delete old stuff when it runs out of space. So, you just have to make sure you delete stuff you don't want anymore.


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

jdoug said:


> It appears to be a bug in 6.3 where it doesn't automatically delete old stuff when it runs out of space. So, you just have to make sure you delete stuff you don't want anymore.


Is this true????? If so, why don't they just fix it??? Both my 24 and Rome SP's stopped recording in the middle of the shows tonight!!!!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

perilous said:


> Is this true????? If so, why don't they just fix it??? Both my 24 and Rome SP's stopped recording in the middle of the shows tonight!!!!!


It's obviously not that simple. Both my HR10s are full between normal recordings and suggestions. Mine are deleting the old stuff and adding new stuff just fine under 6.3b. Some are reporting problems like this and others are not seeing it.


----------



## nowandthen (Nov 19, 2005)

jdoug said:


> It appears to be a bug in 6.3 where it doesn't automatically delete old stuff when it runs out of space. So, you just have to make sure you delete stuff you don't want anymore.


I'm not sure this is the problem, at least with my Tivo. My HD tivo has a lot of free space, at least according to the now playing list. I guess it could still think the drive is full even though a lot of it has been marked as deleted. It hasn't recorded much lately, as most of the shows I record in HD are not running over the holidays and suggestions are turned off. I don't even have one page worth of stuff on the my playing list. It did correctly record one of the games this past weekend. But that's only one of of about 10 games.  At least I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jdoug said:


> It appears to be a bug in 6.3 where it doesn't automatically delete old stuff when it runs out of space. So, you just have to make sure you delete stuff you don't want anymore.


It must not hit everyone. Both my HR10s are always 100% full due to the shows I record and suggestions. I only clear items off when I watch them.


----------

